# Counter surfer



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Found this video on the web, and it was to cute not to share.

http://youtu.be/wSE6I11YVsw


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Hahaha! I need to do this with Scout. I don't even know how she reaches half the things she does.


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

My boy will front paw up on the counter while looking me straight in the eye.
Daring me almost


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

That little video is sooo cute! Thanks for sharing!! ;D


----------

